# July 2019 Photo of the Month Voting



## snowbear (Aug 4, 2019)

Best of luck to all.
Voting ends in seven days.

1. "untitled" by @PhotoriousMe 






2. "Untitled" by @MSnowy





3. "Jochen Mass - Mercedes-Benz W165 1939 [Hermann Lang]" by @amarus69 





4. "Untitled" by @ronlane





5. "Another of Tellaro" by @Sil


----------



## snowbear (Aug 6, 2019)

Vote, vote, vote


----------



## Jeff15 (Aug 6, 2019)

I have voted, well done all............


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 7, 2019)

Please take time to show your appreciation for these wonderful photos!


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Aug 7, 2019)

All good, but so very different it makes comparisons tricky.

But the classic Mercedes shot is really special in my view - straight on, low angle, good use of monochrome.


----------



## stapo49 (Aug 7, 2019)

Voted. Again hard to choose as all so good.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbear (Aug 8, 2019)

Thanks to those that have voted.  For those that have not . . . get with it!


----------



## Sil (Aug 9, 2019)

I like them all, it's a problem


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 10, 2019)

We have a tie, folks, but not if you vote!!


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Aug 10, 2019)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> We have a tie, folks, but not if you vote!!



Can I have a second vote??


----------



## snowbear (Aug 10, 2019)

VOTE - VOTE




Tropicalmemories said:


> Dean_Gretsch said:
> 
> 
> > We have a tie, folks, but not if you vote!!
> ...


Not within my power.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 11, 2019)

Last day to vote!


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 11, 2019)

327 views and only 25 votes?  That’s a lot of lurkers.  Register, vote, join the community!


----------

